# “ Burnt Out?”



## A.Joseph (Jan 4, 2020)

“_Wounds might be self-inflicted. Stress may be self-induced. Pressure can almost crush. Yes, others may traumatize us. Yet the way the Servant of Yahweh so delicately deals with the half-fractured and fragile, brings purpose and meaning to all battering rams and remarks.”...
https://www.theaquilareport.com/burnt-out/
_


----------

